# (KB3132372) Update for Adobe Flash Player W10 version 1511



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-nz/kb/3132372

"*Known issues in this security update*

We are aware of limited application crashes that occur after this security update is installed on Windows 10.

Microsoft is researching this problem with Adobe and will post more information in this article when the information becomes available."

It just wiped out my entire jumplist for IE11. I'm waiting to see if it comes back like last time--albeit with some issues. Not sure as yet if it's done anything to Edge.


----------

